#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Which is the best way to save money in Sri Lanka?

## Arthi

Everyone knows about inflation. Today monetary value not equal to tomorrow monetary value. In the case of Sri Lanka, the value of money goes down. So we think that can be leveled by using the saved money in the bank but that’s also may be mistaken.( let’s assume bank 10% interest rate per day )

Today 100/= value equal to tomorrow’s 90/=. If you deposit 100/= today in the bank; bank will give you 110/= did you think is it profitable way to deposit money? No, The money value doesn’t change because today 110/= equal to yesterday’s 100/=.

*So which is the profitable way to deposit money?
*
When we bought and deposit 100/= value American dollar, that’s value increase as 110/= (dollar value mostly increase) in addition to interest money value change as 120/= this is a profitable way. So don’t hold big amount of money on your hand it’s a lost. Smart financial decisions gives fair profit.

----------

